# Nerve Al 29 8.9 auf Shimano XT Bremse umbauen



## plextor123 (14. Mai 2014)

Hallo liebe MTB-Gemeinde!

Lese hier schon länger mit und ihr habt mich überzeugt ein Nerve Al 8.9 29 zu kaufen.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, falls ihr mich noch bei meinem geplanten Sofortumbau (Bike kommt in ca. 10d) der Bremse Avid Elixier 7 180/180 auf Shimano XT 200/180 (95kg Abtropfgewicht) helfen könntet.

Ich bin handwerklich geschickt und traue mir den Umbau selbst zu (Video=?).

Was gilt es beim Kauf zu beachten (Adapter?) und wo bekomme ich die Bremse komplett
und benötige ich noch weiter Teile um ein "aufgeräumtes" Cockpit zu erhalten?


VIELEN DANK im Voraus
Plextor123


----------



## ichbinstom (14. Mai 2014)

Hallo Plextor123.

erstmal Hallo und Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike. Du wirst viel Freude damit haben.
Ich habe mein Nerve AL29 7.9 auch von Elixir auf XT umgerüstet. Ich habe die Bauteile im Netz zusammen gesucht. immer beim günstigsten Anbieter.
Ich würde auf jeden Fall noch die I-Spec II schellen dazu bestellen, dann kannst du Schaltgriffe und Bremsen mit nur einer Klemmung befestigen und das Cockpit ist sehr schön aufgeräumt.
Ich würde auch die IceTech Variante der XT Bremsscheiben empfehlen. Hab sehr gute ERFAHRungen damit gemacht. werden nicht so extrem heiß und quietschen bei nässe gibts auch nicht.
Was ich dir noch ans Herz legen möchte ist auch die Hintere Bremsscheibe auf 203 mm Hoch zu rüsten.
Ich fahr in deiner Gewichtsklasse (also 90+) hab auch mit 200/180 begonnen und hab nach ca. 2 Monaten auf 200/200 nachgerüstet
da mir beim Downhill die Hintere Scheibe mehrmals extrem heiß wurde und verzog.
Adapter benötigst du dann 2 x von 180 auf 200 mm also + 10 mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HinxundKunx (14. Mai 2014)

ichbinstom schrieb:


> Adapter benötigst du dann 2 x von 180 auf 200 mm also + 10 mm.


welche gabel mit pm7 (180er scheibe ohne adapter) ist denn verbaut? kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen.


----------



## ichbinstom (14. Mai 2014)

HinxundKunx schrieb:


> welche gabel mit pm7 (180er scheibe ohne adapter) ist denn verbaut? kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen.



stimmt !! sorry hab das verwechselt. Bei Avid sind zum Einstellen der Bremssattelposition die Halbschalen aus ALU dabei. Das Benötigt man
bei XT nicht. Hatte das im Kopf. warum auch immer


----------



## HinxundKunx (14. Mai 2014)

grad mal in dein album geguckt. der rahmen hat pm180, die gabel pm160. für den umbau auf 200/180 brauchts also nur den pm+40 adapter für die gabel. wenn hinten auch 200 gewünscht ist, wird nochmal ein pm+20 adapter benötigt.


----------



## ichbinstom (14. Mai 2014)

Ich weis nun auch schon warum Ich nicht genau den Adapter für vorne wusste. Hab den Adapter für 200 er Scheibe von meinem Hardtail abgebaut. Also Bremsen von HT und Fully ausgetauscht !! Deshalb hab ich den Adaptern auch nicht die notwendige Aufmerksamkeit gewidmet.

Aber an dem wird Plextor123 nicht scheitern.


----------



## plextor123 (14. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen und DANKE für eure Antworten! 

Hier meine Einkaufsliste mit der Bitte um Kommentierung (Kompatibilität am Nerve Al 29 8.9):
1x XT I-Spec Befestigungseinheit SM-SL78-B für 28€
1x SHIMANO Deore XT BR-M785-B Hinter- und Vorderrad Scheibenbremse 160€
2x SHIMANO Deore XT SM-RT81 Bremsscheibe 203mm für 34€
1x Avid PM+40 Adapter für 16€
1x PM+20 Adapter finde ich nicht, gibt es eine Empfehlung wo ich alles auf einmal online bekomme???

DANKE und Gruß
Plextor123


----------



## HinxundKunx (14. Mai 2014)

den adapter brauchst du für die 203er scheibe http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/s...r/aid:100126?gclid=CO7emMugq74CFSsIwwodM0sAwQ
das ist der +20 http://r2-bike.com/Shimano-adapter-pm-180 

sollte eigentlich alles passen.


----------



## ichbinstom (14. Mai 2014)

plextor123 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen und DANKE für eure Antworten!



keine Ursache. Ich hab meine Bremse und Scheibe bei KomKing bestellt.  - XT Bremse
Nach meinen Recherchen von damals sind die Preise sehr gut, Lieferung und Zahlung ohne Probleme. kann ich nur empfehlen.

Ach Ja. Adapter gibts da auch. und zwar die von Shimano. Ich empfehle Shimano Adapter da die genauer verarbeitet sind als Avid Adapter. Wie schon erwähnt sind bei Shimano keine ALU Halbschalen zum Feinjustieren der Bremsattelpos. dabei. Brauchst du auch nicht da die Shimano Adapter und Bremssattel perfekt passen. Ach Ja noch was wichtiges zum Adapter. Avid Bremsscheibe Ø 200 mm, XT Bremsscheibe Ø 203 mm.
Da wirds mit den Avid Adapter verdammt eng zwischen Scheibe und Bremssattel.


----------



## plextor123 (14. Mai 2014)

Danke schön,

meine Liste sind nun folgendermaßen und hoffe, dass ich nichts vergessen habe, 
weil wäre blöd, wenn es nicht sofort losgehen könnte, wenn das Bike da ist... (ohne Befestigungseinheit SM-SL78-B):

1x Shimano XT M785-B ICE TECH Scheibenbremsen Set 2014 VR + HR - schwarz
2x Shimano XT Bremsscheibe SM-RT86L ICE TECH 203mm 6-Loch 
2x Shimano Adapter PM/PM für Gabel und Rahmen 203mm

Das ist alles?  Oder brauche ich zusätzlich noch die PM+40 / PM+20 Adapter für das Nerve Al 29 8.9? 

Gruß 
Plextor123


----------



## ichbinstom (14. Mai 2014)

Das sollte so passen! Dann kann der umbau Aktion nichts mehr im Wege stehen. Gute Entscheidung 203/203 
Du wirst sehen es lohnt sich. 

Mach ein paar Bilder wenn Dur fertig mit Umbau bist. Meine ein Paar von mir sind in meinem Album.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plextor123 (16. Mai 2014)

Moin,

nur zur Sicherheit, das Canyon Nerve Al 29 8.9 2014 hat:
Centerlock und Postmount
und die Shimano PM/PM 203 reichen?

Good riding


----------



## ichbinstom (16. Mai 2014)

Guten Morgen

Postmount ja, Centerlock Nein. 6 Loch Bremsscheibenaufnahme bei den Mavic Crossride 29. 



plextor123 schrieb:


> Moin,
> und die Shimano PM/PM 203 reichen?



Was meinst du damit?

ride on


----------



## plextor123 (16. Mai 2014)

Moin,

ich meinte zweimal folgenden Adapter (da das Nerve ja PM hat):
Shimano Adapter PM/PM für Gabel und Rahmen 203mm

DANKE für den Hinweis mit dem 6-Loch!

1x Shimano XT Scheibenbremse BR-M785-B Set
2x Shimano Bremsscheibe XT SM-RT86L 203mm 6-Loch
2x Shimano Adapter SM-MA-F203P/P (gilt für VR und HR gleichermaßen)???

So long und sorry für's nerven...


----------



## HinxundKunx (16. Mai 2014)

so wie ich das sehe, brauchst du nur ein mal den 203, und zwar für vorne.
der rahmen hat, so wie ich das den bildern aus ichbinstoms album und der canyon seite entnehme, pm7. das bedeutet, eine 180er scheibe kann ohne adapter verbaut werden. für eine 203er scheibe brauchst du dann einen +20 adapter .
ich besitze dieses bike aber nicht und entnehme diese informationen nur den bildern. vielleicht könnte also ichbinstom das ganze noch mal bestätigen.


----------



## ichbinstom (16. Mai 2014)

Ich werde das ganze heute nachmittag nochmal direkt an meinem Nerve nachmessen. Hab die Adapter leider nicht im Kopf.
was Ich allerdings sagen kann ist das vorne und hinten nicht gleich sind.
Ich gebe am nachmittag bescheid. 

so long. ride on


----------



## Pr0ph (16. Mai 2014)

Vielleicht hilft das ja:

https://www.canyon.com/supportcente...ies_id=7&supportcenter_articles_id=198&page=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speichenquaeler (17. Mai 2014)

plextor123 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 1x Shimano XT Scheibenbremse BR-M785-B Set
> 2x Shimano Bremsscheibe XT SM-RT86L 203mm 6-Loch
> 2x Shimano Adapter SM-MA-F203P/P (gilt für VR und HR gleichermaßen)???
> ...



Du willst nicht im Ernst 8" Bremsscheiben auf ein Nerve schrauben???

Beste Grüße


----------



## plextor123 (17. Mai 2014)

Hallo Speichenquäler,

bis jetzt dachte ich im Ernst, dass es gerade bei 100kg Fahrgewicht
nicht kompletter Blödsinn ist!!! 

Deine Argumente dagegen konnte ich jetzt noch nicht lesen,
würd mich aber freuen! 

Da ich die Bremse eh auf XT umbaue, machen 180 oder 203 auch
keinen großen Unterschied, oder?...

Bis dann
Plextor123


----------



## Toolkid (18. Mai 2014)

Hallo Plextor123

Evtl. meint Speichenquäler, dass das Nerve ein XC-Rad ist/sein soll und 200er Bremsscheiben normalerweise am Torque oder Strive zu finden sind. 
Es reichen sicherlich auch 180er Scheiben - selbst für dein Systemgewicht und angesichts der Bereifung. Andererseits machen die paar Gramm Unterschied den Bock auch nicht weiter fett und du hast auf jeden Fall ausreichend Reserven.


----------



## ichbinstom (18. Mai 2014)

hallo männer,

das schöne am nerve ist das man  es mit verschiedenen tuning maßnahmen entweder in richtung xc leichtgewicht (aller GeorgeP, siehe thread gewichtsoptimierung nervel AL) oder eben so wie ich in richtung all mountain fully tunen kann. breite reifen, breiter lenker, vario stütze etc. das nerve ist eben sehr vielseitig. die grossen scheiben habe ich plextor123 aus meiner erFAHRung nach empfohlen. hab auch auf XT umgrüstet und bin 203/180 gestartet. mit steigender fahrtechnik wurden die trails immer anspruchsvoller und die abfahrten immer steiler und schneller. (+90 kg fahrfertig  müssen auch gestoppt werden) mir wurde die 180 scheibe hinten ständig heiss und hat sich daher auch geworfen. daher hab ich auch hinten auf 203 erhöht. bis jetzt keine probleme mit temperatur. und wie du schon sagtest rüstet er sowieso um und die paar gramm machen das bike nicht fetter. ein tiefer schluck aus der trinkflasche und das + an gewicht der scheibe ist erledigt.

@plextor123

beide adapter haben +20 mm.
eben an meinem nerve gemessen.

ride on


----------



## filiale (18. Mai 2014)

Bei korrekter Fahrtechnik dient die hintere Bremse als Lenk- und Steuerhilfe und zur Unterstützung der Vorderradbremse. Vorne wird das meiste Gewicht abgefangen. Hinten eine 203 zu montieren finde ich pers. übertrieben. Langes schleifen lassen der Bremse erzeugt übermäßig Hitze, daher eventuell mal versuchen die Bremstechnik umzustellen. Und gleich die ICEtech Beläge /Scheiben nehmen.
Die Profis fahren mit 180/160 Scheibe, sind zwar im Schnitt leichter mit 75kg, aber dafür schneller und müssen eine höhere Speed schneller reduzieren was auch viel Hitze erzeugt. Daher finde ich hinten 203 nicht notwendig.


----------



## ichbinstom (19. Mai 2014)

Meine Bremstechnik ist sicher noch nicht zu 100% ausgereift. wird aber ständig besser
da die Bremstechnik noch nicht passte und ich nicht alle paar Wochen eine neue 180er Scheibe kaufen wollte  hab Ich eben eine 203er montiert.
Die macht, auch mit mangelhafter Bremstechnik, keine zicken. 
Die 180er Scheibe ist mir auch nicht auf Singletrails oder kurzen steile Abfahrten heiß geworden sondern bei langen steilen Stücken 
wo ich mit hoher Geschwindigkeit (50+) meine damals 100+ Kg stoppen musste. Da braucht man dann doch einige Meter um zum Stillstand
zu kommen.


----------



## plextor123 (21. Mai 2014)

Hallo ichbinstom,

könntest Du mir bitte ein Foto von der hinteren Bremsaufnahme schicken?
Der Adapter scheint nicht der gleiche sein zu können wie der vorn (SM-MA-F203P/P)???



Danke und Gruß
Plextor123


----------



## doncamilo (26. Mai 2014)

Schon erfolgreich auf XT umgestiegen?
Bin
auch grade am überlegen. Wenn ja, welche Teile werden benötigt.
Gruß


----------



## plextor123 (26. Mai 2014)

ja und nein,

folgendes bestellt und erfolgreich angebaut:
1x Shimano XT Scheibenbremse BR-M785-B Set für vorn und hinten
2x Shimano Bremsscheibe XT SM-RT86L 203mm 6-Loch
2x Shimano Adapter SM-MA-F203P/P

Wobei mM nach der Adapter hinten irgendwie nicht so super passt,
aber ggf. bin ich auch nur zu doof...

2 Gewinde mit einer langen Schraube zu verbinden macht irgendwie nicht so Sinn...?
Falls hier Jemand Erfahrung hat immer her damit...

Oder eine Adapter für PM"6 auf 203mm am Hinterrad vom Nerve...

Gruß
Plextor123


----------



## doncamilo (26. Mai 2014)

Mach doch mal ein Foto zum besseren Verständnis deines Problems.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (27. Mai 2014)

2 Gewinde nacheinander zu haben ist ganz schlecht, denn dann kannst Du den Adapter nicht vernünftig an den Rahmen heranziehen. Da bleibt unter Umständen immer ein kleiner Spalt und die Teile liegen nicht plan auf.


----------



## HinxundKunx (27. Mai 2014)

so sieht das bei ichbinstom aus. http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1627581
anscheinend eine 203mm scheibe mit pm +20 adapter und "unterlegscheiben", damit die scheibe nicht am sattel schleift.
hier sieht man das bike im neuzustand. http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1564879
anscheinend eine 180mm scheibe in verbindung mit der avid ohne adapter auf die aufnahme geschraubt.
entweder ist das ne avid, bei der die kugelscheiben teil des sattels sind. das würde bedeuten, entgegen der angaben auf der canyon seite, hat das bike pm7. oder die kugelscheiben wurden von anfang an fälschlicherweise als adapter verbaut.


----------



## ichbinstom (27. Mai 2014)

Hallo allerseits,
Ich klink mich mal mit ein. Wie HinxundKunx richtig erkannt hat hatte das Nerve im Neuzustand ne Avid Elixier 3 180/180 mm verbaut.
Der hintere Sattel war direkt ohne Adapter nur mit den Kugelscheiben an der Aufnahme befestigt. Also müsste das PM 7 sein.
Da Ich meinen XT Rotor nur mit eine PM +10 mm Adapter + der Unterlegscheibe befestigt habe deutet das ja auch auf PM 7 hin.
Mein Adapter hat eine Durchgangsbohrung und kein Gewinde, würde auch keinen Sinn machenm und wie Ich schon früher erwähnt hatte 
ist mein Adapter auch kein Shimano sondern BBB.


----------



## HinxundKunx (27. Mai 2014)

ach ja, das könnte noch hilfreich sein


----------



## plextor123 (27. Mai 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> 2 Gewinde nacheinander zu haben ist ganz schlecht, denn dann kannst Du den Adapter nicht vernünftig an den Rahmen heranziehen. Da bleibt unter Umständen immer ein kleiner Spalt und die Teile liegen nicht plan auf.



und genau das ist mein Problem, entweder bohre ich das Gewinde aus dem Shimano Adapter und dengel den so hin bis er passt oder ein Experte schreibt mir wo ich den korrekt passenden Adapter kaufen kann und zwar für die 203mm (!) Scheibe...


----------



## HinxundKunx (27. Mai 2014)

plextor123 schrieb:


> 2 Gewinde mit einer langen Schraube zu verbinden macht irgendwie nicht so Sinn...?


du hast wahrscheinlich so einen hier
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/s...r/aid:100126?gclid=CNj72KXjy74CFfQgtAodpncAeg
schau dir mal die montageanleitung dazu an. du brauchst vier schrauben für die vier gewinde.


plextor123 schrieb:


> den korrekt passenden Adapter kaufen kann und zwar für die 203mm (!) Scheibe...


das kann doch nicht so schwer sein. wenn der rahmen pm6 hat, passt der adapter. bei pm7 brauchst du einen +20 (egal ob shimano oder sonst was) wie in ichbinstoms album + unterlegscheiben oder einen +23, der aber seltener ist. http://r2-bike.com/Hope-Bremsscheibenadapter-Adapter-Modell-H-PM-183-mm


----------



## doncamilo (29. Mai 2014)

Hi,
ich möchte auch auf XT umsteigen möchte aber bei 180er Scheiben bleiben, da ich bei meinem Körpergewicht von 68 kg keine Notwendigkeit sehe auf 203er Scheiben umzusteigen. Somit benötige ich wohl keinerlei Adapter, oder?


----------



## Pr0ph (29. Mai 2014)

doncamilo schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich möchte auch auf XT umsteigen möchte aber bei 180er Scheiben bleiben, da ich bei meinem Körpergewicht von 68 kg keine Notwendigkeit sehe auf 203er Scheiben umzusteigen. Somit benötige ich wohl keinerlei Adapter, oder?



Nein, du brauchst nur die Bremsen zu tauschen. Musst halt eben drauf achten, ob deine Scheiben für den neuen Bremsbelag geeignet sind. Bei meinem Nerve Al sind zum Beispiel nur Scheiben für Resin drauf gewesen. Bei den Xt sind aber meistens Metallbeläge drauf.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## doncamilo (29. Mai 2014)

Ich werde auch die dazugehörigen XT Scheiben verwenden. Wenn schon denn schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plextor123 (30. Mai 2014)

Hier meine Lösung in Bildern:

Vorn der Shimano Adapter und hinten pm +20 adapter und "unterlegscheiben":







 

Gruß
Plextor123


----------



## HinxundKunx (30. Mai 2014)

du musst hinten auf jeden fall noch die kugelscheiben zwischen schraubenkopf und bremssattel montieren, da die schrauben ansonsten ungleichmäßig belastet werden.


----------



## Pr0ph (30. Mai 2014)

HinxundKunx schrieb:


> du musst hinten auf jeden fall noch die kugelscheiben zwischen schraubenkopf und bremssattel montieren, da die schrauben ansonsten ungleichmäßig belastet werden.



Müssen die Kugelscheiben immer drauf, oder nur wenn man einen Adapter verwendet? Bei meinem neuen waren nur vorne welche dran. Dort ist aber auch ein Adapter verbaut.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## HinxundKunx (30. Mai 2014)

nur bei pm+20 adaptern.


----------



## doncamilo (5. Juni 2014)

Hi,
habe heute meine neue XT Bremse montiert. Vorne 203 und hinten 180. Vorne schleifen die Belege an einer Stelle auf der Scheibe und ich bekomme es nicht weg. Ist es möglich das die neue 203 Scheibe ein Schlag hat? Bin um jeden Tipp dankbar.


----------



## filiale (5. Juni 2014)

Ob die Scheibe nen Schlag hat kannste doch selbst feststellen/prüfen, wie sollen wir das durch die DSL Leitung erahnen ? Du kannst sie mit der Hand wieder richten sofern sie nen Schlag hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (5. Juni 2014)

doncamilo schrieb:


> Hi,
> habe heute meine neue XT Bremse montiert. Vorne 203 und hinten 180. Vorne schleifen die Belege an einer Stelle auf der Scheibe und ich bekomme es nicht weg. Ist es möglich das die neue 203 Scheibe ein Schlag hat? Bin um jeden Tipp dankbar.





filiale schrieb:


> Ob die Scheibe nen Schlag hat kannste doch selbst feststellen/prüfen, wie sollen wir das durch die DSL Leitung erahnen ? Du kannst sie mit der Hand wieder richten sofern sie nen Schlag hat.



Überprüfen geht sogar ohne DSL aber mit Kabelbinder*....habe die Ehre 

* so an einer Speiche montieren, dass das abgeschnittene Ende eines Kabelbinders knapp keinen Kontakt zur Bremsscheibe hat, und dann langsam das Laufrad drehen...


----------



## Micha382 (6. Juni 2014)

Und dann? Die Speiche dreht sich doch mit der Bremsscheibe?!?


----------



## doncamilo (6. Juni 2014)

Sehe ich genauso.


----------



## filiale (6. Juni 2014)

Mach den Kabelbinder an eine Stelle an der er sich nicht dreht, oder halte ein Stück Holz z.B. Zahnstocher an die Scheibe.


----------



## doncamilo (6. Juni 2014)

Hat sich erledigt, alles bestens.
Danke euch.


----------



## filiale (6. Juni 2014)

Was war die Lösung ?


----------



## doncamilo (7. Juni 2014)

Das Laufrad aus und wieder eingebaut. Keine Ahnung wieso.


----------



## droids (14. Juni 2014)

- hab mich verlesen  - gelöscht -


----------



## Dizzle100 (30. August 2014)

Hy Leute,

ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem neuen MTB und hab gesehen, dass einige von euch mit dem Nerve 7.9 bzw 8.9 unterwegs sind.
Ich hab mir schon überlegt ob ich mir das 7.9er kaufen sollte (kostet zur Zeit nurmehr 1600€) und dann die doch eher schwachen Elixir 3 austausche und vor allem größere Scheiben rauf schraub. Da das 8.9er doch ganze 400€ mehr kostet würd ich lieber das 7.9er nehmen und bei Bedarf etwas umrüsten. 
Das 7.9er ist ja doch ein Fully der günstigsten Kategorie, habt Ihr gute Erfahrungen mit dem Bike (möchte nicht wieder so viele Probleme wie bei meinem alten KTM)?

LG 
Chris


----------



## filiale (30. August 2014)

Die Frage ist doch : wozu willste größere Scheiben ? Ich würde für 150 Euro auf XT umrüsten, dann haste erstmal Ruhe. Gegen SLX z.B. ist absolut nix einzuwenden, die ist stabil und zuverlässig, bei den Felgen sollte man eher mal über nen Tausch nachdenken (alles beim 7.9)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dizzle100 (30. August 2014)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Also ich hab das gleiche Problem wie auf der ersten Seite des Themas beschrieben, dass ich Downhill mit meinen 90kg schon öfter die Bremsen ans Limit gebracht hab. Und da ich jetzt eben ein neues MTB kaufen werde, bin ich am überlegen ob es besser ist das günstige nerve 7.9 zukaufen und selbst umzurüsten oder das 8.9, das hätte zumindest die elixir 7 mit 180/180.
Wieso die Felgen?


----------



## doncamilo (30. August 2014)

Entscheide dich gleich für das 8.9.
Wenn du erst mit dem Aufrüsten anfängst, sind die 400€ gleich weg. Ich habe das 8.9 und bin auch kräftig am Aufrüsten. Macht aber auch Spaß.


----------



## filiale (30. August 2014)

weil die Felgen schwer sind, sie sind gut und stabil, alles einwandfrei, aber wenn du flott unterwegs sein willst sind leichte rotierende massen einfacher den berg hoch zu treten. wenn dir das gesamtgewicht des rades egal ist, dann würde ich das 7.9 nehmen und xt draufmachen und alles andere so lassen. die avid gleich vom neurad abbauen und für kleines geld vertickern, viel bekommste nicht mehr dafür, aber besser als zuhause einstauben lassen.
beim 8.9 setzt dich drauf und hast ohne was machen zu müssen für die nächsten jahre ruhe,ferdisch. außerdem haste beim 8er schon gleich gute reifen drauf, was ein rocket ron auf dem 7er soll verstehe ich nicht, der ist viel zu schnell abgewetzt und pannenanfällig. das soll wohl das gewicht des rades senken, ist aber in meinen augen der falsche weg wenn es um grip geht.


----------



## Ste2014 (31. August 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> weil die Felgen schwer sind



Am 7.9er sind DT Swiss M1900 Spline montiert. Die wiegen lt. Hersteller 1945g pro Set.
Am 8.9er sind Mavic Crossride montiert. Die wiegen lt. Herstellerangabe sogar 2020g pro Satz.

@Dizzle100 : Verfügbarkeit im Auge behalten. Sonst erledigt sich die Auswahl von allein.

http://www.dtswiss.com/Laufrader/Laufrader-MTB/M-1900-Spline-29

http://www.mavic.de/laufrader-mtb-crossride


----------



## filiale (31. August 2014)

ui, das hatte ich gar nicht so auf dem schirm...ist doch besser immer vorher die specs anzuschauen als etwas aus dem gedächtnis zu schreiben.


----------



## chillacher78 (2. September 2014)

plextor123 schrieb:


> Hier meine Lösung in Bildern:
> 
> Vorn der Shimano Adapter und hinten pm +20 adapter und "unterlegscheiben":



Hallo erstmal, häng mich da jetzt dran weil ich genau das gleiche vorhabe wie plextor123- also am nerve (heute nerve al 7.9 für 1599 geordert) die Bremsen gegen XT in 203mm zu tauschen (V+H). Vorne also schon vor diesem thread klar, der "SM-MA-F203PP".

Aber hinten? Welchen Adapter hast du da verbaut, Plextor123? Bitte um ne >genaue< Typenbezeichnung oder nen Link zum Artikel. Falls sonst wer weiss welcher (pm+20?+beilagscheiben?) Adapter hier passen könnte, bitte um Antwort, DANKE.


----------



## HinxundKunx (3. September 2014)

chillacher78 schrieb:


> Aber hinten? Welchen Adapter hast du da verbaut, Plextor123? Bitte um ne >genaue< Typenbezeichnung oder nen Link zum Artikel. Falls sonst wer weiss welcher (pm+20?+beilagscheiben?) Adapter hier passen könnte, bitte um Antwort, DANKE.



das weiß der, glaub ich, selber nicht 

anscheinend hat dieses bike eine pm7 aufnahme, das bedeutet zur direktmontage mit 189er scheiben geeignet. um eine 203er scheibe zu montieren, brauchst du einen pm/pm +23 adapter. gibts zb von hope http://r2-bike.com/Hope-Bremsscheibenadapter-Adapter-Modell-H-PM-183-mm
wie gesagt, anscheinend. ich besitze dieses bike nicht und @plextor123 und @ichbinstom äußern sich ja nicht zu dem thema.
im zweifelsfall canyon fragen, welche aufnahme an dem modell zum einsatz kommt, die website von denen ist ja mehr als unübersichtlich.

auf keinen fall, so montieren wie auf den bildern von plextor123, sondern an die ratschläge im thread halten.


----------



## chillacher78 (3. September 2014)

Danke HinxundKunx für die fixe Antwort!

Der Hope kommt mir mit nem 10ner Versand nach Ö auf 27,50. Das wär mir der spass nicht wert und ich würd mir hinten die von canyon vorgesehene 180er Scheibe und vorne die 203er dran machen.

Zurück zur Beilagsscheiben Lösung:

Sollte ich nen passenden 20mm Adapter gefunden haben...

(könnte ich den VR Adapter aus diesem Set *http://tinyurl.com/kmt539z *für 3,50 nehmen? die IS Bohrung kann mir ja wurscht sein solang ich nur an die 10/20mm erhöhung rankomme?)

...und mit Beilagsscheiben die letzen 1,5/3mm rauskitzeln wollen, dann wäre es in Ordnung wenn ich es mache wie Plextor, nur ohne die Kugelscheiben zwischen Schraubenkopf zu vergessen?


----------



## HinxundKunx (3. September 2014)

die beilagscheiben sind in ordnung, es geht nur um die kugelscheiben, aber so wie es aussieht, kommt das bike doch schon mit 180er scheibe hinten? dann brauchst du doch keinen adapter. is bohrung gibts auch keine, vorne und hinten pm. also brauchst du eigentlich nur den adapter für vorne.
bei pm 6 brauchst einfach den stinknormalen 20mm adapter (pm auf pm). der dürfte bei dir an der gabel verbaut sein und den kannst du dann nach hinten verfrachten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doncamilo (3. September 2014)

Hi,
ich habe vor 8 Wochen mein Nerve 8.9 auf XT umbebaut hinten 180 vorne 203.
Für hinten benötigst du keinen Adapter und Unterlegscheiben.
Für Vorne würde ich den SHIMANO Adapter nehmen der past einfach perfekt (SM-MA-F203P/P).


----------



## AlMartino (21. Juni 2015)

Servus,

könnte evt. jemand von euch ein Bild mit montierter XT Bremse an der serienmäßiger 180er Scheibe einstellen?
Ich bin im Moment am umrüsten und komme mit den ganzen Unterlegscheiben und dem Adapter nicht klar.

Wenn ich alles genau so einbaue wie mit der Elixir 5, dann deckt der Bremsbelag nur 3/4 der Bremsscheibe ab.

Die hintere Bremse war unproblematisch, da habe ich die mitgelieferten Schrauben und U-Scheiben verwendet.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## filiale (21. Juni 2015)

na logo, gerne doch...


----------



## AlMartino (21. Juni 2015)

Super, vielen Dank.

Werde dann wohl die untere Schraube kürzen müssen.
Kann ich irgendwie nachschauen ob genung Mineralöl drin ist?

Irgendwie fühlt sich die Bremse schwammig an und die Bremsleistung ist auch eher bescheiden.


----------



## filiale (21. Juni 2015)

nö, mußt entlüften


----------



## AlMartino (21. Juni 2015)

Die Bremse ist nagelneu und sollte eigentlich entlüftet sein.

Hab jetzt alles mal eingestellt und bin ne kleine Runde gefahren, scheint zu funktionieren.
Ich vermute mal die Beläge müssen auch erst einmal eingefahren werden damit sich die ganze Bremsleistung entfaltet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (21. Juni 2015)

Ja das ist klar, erstmal einfahren, ich dachte die wäre gebraucht.


----------

